# pa commutters



## Conrail (Dec 4, 2004)

i here there will be commutters in philly and pittsburgh :blink: 

is this true?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't understand what you are asking here. Please make your question clear.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Dec 6, 2004)

Conrail said:


> i here there will be commutters in philly and pittsburgh :blink:  is this true?


A "commutter" is a person who travels by train and talks to himself. 

SEPTA of Philadelphia has plenty of commuter routes though, all running through a Center City tunnel and fanning out to the north, west, and south suburbs. Plus there is one NJ TRANSIT route to Atlantic City. SEPTA also runs light rail, heavy rail, trackless trolleys, and buses.

Port Authority Transit (PAT) has only light rail routes and buses. They used to have a commuter route that ran along the Monongahela River (similar route to that of the CAPITOL LIMITED), but operator Baltimore & Ohio RR (a predecessor to CSX) gave it up. There also used to be another route along the Pittsburgh & Lake Erie RR, whose terminal at the foot of the Monongahela Incline was turned into the Station Square attraction.


----------



## motor (Nov 3, 2006)

Superliner Diner said:


> They used to have a commuter route that ran along the Monongahela River (similar route to that of the CAPITOL LIMITED), but operator Baltimore & Ohio RR (a predecessor to CSX) gave it up.


Sorry to revive a 2 year old thread for my debut on this board, but... <_<

Where was PAT/B&O's station along the Mon?

motor


----------



## sechs (Nov 3, 2006)

If I recall correctly, PNC has planted a building right where the old B&O station used to be on Grant Ave. I recall seeing pictures of a good model layout which shows where the station used to be, but, of course, can't find that now....


----------



## Sam Damon (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe the building in question is the Allegheny County Jail.

I did ride a Chessie Steam Special back in the day from that station to Point Marion, WV. The station itself was nothing special, handling primarily the RDCs B&O was using on commuter runs. PAT did run the "PATtrain" out as far as McKeesport, IIRC. I rode that train -- a push-pull train with F-units -- once or twice before it went under in the mid-1980s. The train, and B&O's RDCs, ended up with MARC.

B&O's mainline trains, such as the Capital Limited, stopped in Pittsburgh at the P&LE station across the river, which is now part of  Station Square. Certainly worth a visit if you're in the area; the Sheraton gives you some room views of CSX action.


----------



## sechs (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/ken72465/pittsburgh.htm

Also of interest:

http://www.railroad.net/articles/modelrail...essie/index.php


----------

